
The Algorithmic Is Political - lilrhody
https://bostonreview.net/science-nature-politics/annette-zimmermann-elena-di-rosa-hochan-kim-technology-cant-fix-algorithmic
======
mtmail
Please keep the title as in the article "Technology Can't Fix Algorithmic
Injustice" unless it's linkbait or misrepresents the content.

